

How to Read a Paper - hacknat
http://blizzard.cs.uwaterloo.ca/keshav/home/Papers/data/07/paper-reading.pdf

======
hacknat
I've been seeing some papers get voted pretty high lately, so I thought I'd
share this with people who might just be entering into reading papers for the
first time.

